

Why everyone wins in the smartphone wars… - fcukdigg
http://www.macgasm.net/2012/11/29/in-the-smartphone-wars-everyones-a-winner-baby-thats-the-truth/

======
fcukdigg
Not sure I agree that everyone is winning at the same time, but the idea that
one phone exists in order to solely stop the other phone from dominating is an
interesting one.

It may be the case early on, but as Android grows to dominate, the whole game
from Google will have to change if we assume that Google's original goal was
to prevent Apple from hegemony in the mobile space.

